# Folding bracket



## GrahamIreland (23 Jan 2017)

I was asked to mount a bench on a wall, and came up with a folding bracket idea.

But I'm not too familiar with what hardware is available...

I thought id be able to do it with mild steel, but having trouble finding thin pipe and bar.

Does anyone know of a hinge system all ready avail?


please see diagrams attached,

Graham


----------



## SteveF (23 Jan 2017)

how about

http://www.screwfix.com/p/adjustable-fo ... 0wodFLsNXg

or
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/tabl ... ed-tables/

Steve


----------



## GrahamIreland (23 Jan 2017)

I guess I could buy that zinc plated one.

But for front of a pub house I thought a more rustic heavy built look would be nice.


----------



## GrahamIreland (23 Jan 2017)

Here's more the specific hinge I was thinking of...if it exists.


----------



## Inspector (24 Jan 2017)

Gate hinges.

Pete


----------



## pcb1962 (24 Jan 2017)

Will it need to be 'fingerproof' if it's going in a public place?


----------



## sunnybob (24 Jan 2017)

Piano himge


----------



## seaco (29 Jan 2017)

Maybe 3" stainless hinges welded on would be the easiest solution...


----------

